

Ego Depletion - We may have an exhaustible amount of self-control, concentration - gospelwut
http://216.22.10.76/wiki/Ego_Depletion

======
ColinWright
Considerable discussion from 800 days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=848839>

There are many other times that this has been discussed here on HN, but with
no means of having cross-referenced them, they are a pain to find, and thus we
repeat the same discussion with the same points again.

For those of you who are tired of hearing/reading me saying these sorts of
things, this is absolutely the last time. I only wish I had the skill,
background and time to implement some of the obvious solutions that would make
HN a useful resource, as well as a source of new links, articles and
discussions.

------
gospelwut
In case we reach the exhaustible amount of bandwidth:
<http://www.mediafire.com/?v92bxi1m82uz4mz> [PDF screenshot]

